# O8N2 vs FabFilter



## musicalweather (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi everyone,
I'm very tempted by the sale on O8N2 right now, but I own most of the essential plugs from FabFilter (Pro-Q3, Pro-C2,Pro-MB, and Pro-R). This seems to cover a lot of the same ground that Izotope covers. I should add that most of the work I do is orchestral and hybrid.

What would O8N2 give me that's not in the FF plugs? It looks like Tonal Balance control is one of those features. Are there any others?

And yes, I know I need to do my homework. I just thought I might get some answers on here that could help me cut to the chase.


----------



## averystemmler (Mar 21, 2019)

I've replaced Ozone/Neutron stuff with FabFilter equivalents in my workflow a while back. Ozone does have some nifty products - I still use Insight quite a bit, and Tonal Balance Control is really tempting as a reality check for tired ears - but for the basics of EQ, compression, and limiting, Pro Q, C, and L are so much easier to work with and sound amazing to me.

iZotope makes great software, but at the basic level, I think they're about as redundant with FabFilter as can be. Neutron does have some advanced auto-mixing and cross-plugin convenience features, if you're into that sort of thing. I just think they clutter it up.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 21, 2019)

iZoptope is good stuff - but much more of a walled garden (a well-designed and functioning one). Sure, you can use the plugins on a one-off basis, but they are designed to work together and that's fine. I wouldn't say that any one of them is as good as Fabfilter, but as a whole they're really powerful. I'm moving away from them, myself, as I want to push myself to learn more and it was easy to let Ozone just do it all.

Of course, I've substituted a couple of others for those special iZoptope features. I've replaced Tonal Balance with Reference even though you can only compare vs. songs not a whole album or folder, Q3 can look for frequency overlaps like Neutron I think it was, and Gullfoss can add a bit of that "auto-eq" back with the Fab Master bundle since I'm not a pro.

Honestly, I'd add L2 to your Fab collection at the internal discount (or wait for a sale) and look at Reference ($65) and Gullfoss ($99 for Win right now) as I did as part of your homework


----------

